# Getting started



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Tomorrow me and my buddy are cleaning out the old chicken coop and setting it up for pheasant. We're setting it up for 40-50 pheasants. The outside pen is gonna be pretty decent size and the inside is 10x15 feet.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How big is the outside (length,width, height), those birds need room to flap their wings & to get away from each other. Are these birds to set free at a fairly young age or to set for hunting ??


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

You need 10sq ft per bird total or they will start pecking the backs and tails of each other. You can out blinders on them or clip their beak a little on top also dont forget you need a permit and band from the state. They have 3 different permits 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

We're gonna try to let some go early then set some for hunting and then we'll let some hens go laste winter when it's warming up. I already talked about this on a differnt post but I'm finally getting around to it.

Sent from my BlackBerry 8530 using Tapatalk


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Another good option is a pheasant surrogator.


----------

